# Fuse block mounting plate



## Whiskey Angler (Mar 20, 2015)

Two options:

1) Piece of PVC board - rough it up, and then mount with 5200. There will be relatively little load on the board, and PVC/5200 should hold just find.

2) This one is way stronger, but a little more permanent.
Get a piece of phenolic board off amazon. Use just a dab of thickened epoxy at each of the corner of the phenolic board to mount it to your fiberglass (assumed) console. The phenolic is VERY hard and hold screws well, but I would recommend that you pilot drill it before setting each screw for your fuseblock and switch.


----------



## lemaymiami (Feb 9, 2007)

Here’s an even easier and quicker solution for mounting that plate...,Simply line up the starboard where you want then secure it with two screws - from the outside. You can dress the two screws up with chrome on brass cup washers. That’s what I did with my fuse block almost 28 years ago- and it’s still trouble free all these years later.


----------



## firecat1981 (Nov 27, 2007)

I think your over thinking this. Just get a piece of plywood, coat it in resin and slap some paint on the front and 5200 the back. It's in the console where it should be fairly dry, and will not be seen.


----------



## SS-MINNOW (Jun 7, 2019)

Use 3m molding tape the red backed double stick tape stuff is super strong. I think its like 3 pounds per square inch if not more.


----------



## Jason (Feb 9, 2016)

Tried to avoid through bolts and wood but what I ended up with for now. Should be able to at least pull the bolts out once 5200 sets and repair fiberglass. Pleased with wiring so far but have a little bit left and then final cleanup.


----------



## SS-MINNOW (Jun 7, 2019)

Looking clean


----------



## m32825 (Jun 29, 2018)

I need to add a battery disconnect. What's the part number on the one in your picture?

-- Carl


----------



## Jason (Feb 9, 2016)

m32825 said:


> I need to add a battery disconnect. What's the part number on the one in your picture?
> 
> -- Carl


That is the blue seas battery switch. Also used their fuse block. Great products


----------

